# Looking for some 7.62X54/762X39 beaters



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone have any beaters or spare parts for something chambered in 7.39X39 or 7.39X54 laying around? If you do shoot me an e-mail to [email protected] Thanks, BC


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

you can get a mossin nagant at gander mountain for 150 or i've seen them at the gun shops for 100, they are chambered in 7.62 x 54


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

m44 mosin at ohio valley outdoors (lancaster) 130 and cleaned of the cosmoline 120 at buckeye outdoors (newark) but you clean it. both include sling, 2 carrying pouches, cleaning/toolkit and oil/solvent flask
if you get a curio and relic license you can find em online for as little as 60 bucks.

i bought one a couple weeks ago, nice shooting gun


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I used to have an M44 as well. Sweet guns. Got mine at a gun shop down in old Milford. He had lots of older guns and parts as well. I paid $109 for my Mosin.


----------

